# Wieso ist Vista schlecht?



## manni-tu (29. Januar 2008)

Viele von euch finden ja dass vista schlecht ist. Darum habe ich mir gedacht, dass ich hier mal eine kleine Vistameckerecke eröffne.
Also, wieso findet ihr vista schlecht???


----------



## Malkav85 (29. Januar 2008)

Sry, aber damit seine Beitragszahlen aufbessern in dem man einen sinnlosen Thread in einem On-Topic Forum postet...


----------



## manni-tu (29. Januar 2008)

Ich habe dieses Thema sicher nicht erstellt um meine Beitragszahlen zu erhöhen!!
Dieses Thema ist auch wesentlich sinnvoller als z.B. eine Assotiationskette!


----------



## Malkav85 (29. Januar 2008)

manni-tu schrieb:


> Dieses Thema ist auch wesentlich sinnvoller als z.B. eine Assotiationskette!


 
...welche im Off-Topic Bereich erstellt wurde


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Januar 2008)

manni-tu schrieb:


> Ich habe dieses Thema sicher nicht erstellt um meine Beitragszahlen zu erhöhen!!
> Dieses Thema ist auch wesentlich sinnvoller als z.B. eine Assotiationskette!


Nein, denn dieses Thema führt zu nix und ist mehr 'nen Spam/Flamethread denn was sinnvolles...

Vista ist eines nämlich ganz sicher nicht, schlecht und das weiß ich, weil ich gerad ein Vista nutze, viele sprechen aber nur von Hörensagen und widerholen irgendeinen schwachsinn, den irgendein Planloser irgendwann mal aufs Internet losgelassen hat...


----------



## MrMorse (29. Januar 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Vista ist eines nämlich ganz sicher nicht, schlecht und das weiß ich, weil ich gerad ein Vista nutze, viele sprechen aber nur von Hörensagen und widerholen irgendeinen schwachsinn, den irgendein Planloser irgendwann mal aufs Internet losgelassen hat...



Du läßt keine andere Meinung zu als Deine eigene, richtig?

BTW:
Ein Grund mehr, diesen Thread am Leben zu erhalten.
Hier kann jeder seine Erfahrung oder sein 'Hören/Sagen' gegen Vista posten.
Vielleicht gibt es ja immer eine 'Lösung', die es besser macht. Nur kennt der Poster diese Möglichkeit vielleicht nicht. 
Angebliche Fehler von Vista oder Fehlbedienungen lösen sich dann dabei vielleicht in Luft auf und die 'Meinung' über Vista wird besser.


----------



## Piy (29. Januar 2008)

also vista ist schlecht wegen der vielen bugs, kompatibilitätsschwierigkeiten (die hat aber selbst das beste os ), des preises, der vermarktung, des imiges,...

meine meinung. ^^
ich werd aber sicher auch mal bei vista landen, sobald die beta endlich mal abgelöst wird 

btw is nichts davon "hörensagen", mein bester kumpel zeigt mir jedes mal auf neue, was alles so schlimm an vista ist. xD



vista hat sicher auhc ne menge an vorteilen gegenüber xp. ich hab nur shclechtes geschrieben, weils in den thread gehört.


----------



## Shady (29. Januar 2008)

MrMorse schrieb:


> Du läßt keine andere Meinung zu als Deine eigene, richtig?



Aber im großen un ganzen stimmt es schon, was Stefan schreibt. Ich seh's in meinem Bekannten- und Freundeskreis. 
Alle meinen es sei sooo schlecht, alle meckern nur über MS usw. Ich kenn genug, die kennen Vista nur vom Namen, haben noch nichts weiter von gesehn, sagen aber sie wollen es nicht, weil es shice ist usw. Viele nehmen ja ihr tolles "Wissen" aus den diversen "Fachzeitschriften", wo Vista zum Teil schon in der Luft zerrissen wurde, oder schließen sich gänzlich dem Anti-MS Hype an.
Die allgemein schlechte Meinung über MS ist sowieso z.T. absolut scheinheilig. Einer aus meiner ehem. Klasse will sich einen Mac kaufen, hat aber noch nie an einem gesessen (außer vllt. 5 Mins bei 'nem Kumpel, aber da sieht man viel vom Sys ). Ich kann ja gerne mal dem seine Sig, aus unserem Forum, zitieren.


> MAC ohne Donalds
> lasst uns microsoft verAPPLEn


Es ist einfach nur armseelig. Man sollte sich schon seine eigene Meinung bilden können. Einer von uns hat sich 'nen Mac gekauft, da hat der sich gleich dran gehängt, wahrscheinlich weil er sonst keine Freunde hat (hoffentlich liest der des net^^, aber er is ja selbst Schuld). Wenn er so gegen Windows ist, dann frag ich mich warum der nich z.B. Linux installiert un sein Zeug damit macht.
Das nur als Beispiel, aber die Breite Masse ist schon so, das man generell sagt MS ist Müll, Windows ist Müll. Diese Leute wird es aber immer geben, kann man nix machen. 
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Ich würde wollen, dass die Leute, die so reden sich erstmal selbst einen Eindruck machen sollen!
Vista ist sicherlich nich fehlerfrei, z.B. das mit den Ordneransichten und sonstige Kleinigkeiten. Diese Probleme hat aber jedes OS. Es nieder zu machen, ohne dass man es jedoch kennt, wie es viele machen...?? Ne danke!
Ich will jedoch noch sagen, ich bin kein MS-Fanboy oder so. Ich sage hier nur Tatsachen.


----------



## 2fink (29. Januar 2008)

es ist doch wie bei windows xp. am anfang wars auch immer "soooo schlecht" "total lahm" ,etc und heute, jeder benutzt es.

ich hab die möglichkeit genutzt und mir windows server2008 (longhorn) als beta direkt von microsoft geholt. es enspricht bis auf die spiele den home-premium versionen und bietet dazu noch diverse server-funktionen. sogar das aero-design lässt sich nachträglich installieren.

nach nun knapp 4-5monaten mit longhorn will ich es nicht mehr missen. alles läuft bestens und die performance lässt sich auch gut mit windows xp vergleichen. jeder der ernsthaft ans zocken denkt, wird mit seiner neuen grafikkarte eh bis spätestens ende 2008 auf vista umsteigen. alleine schon wegen der dx10. [habs beim kumpel gesehen. dx10 einmal ausprobiert... danach wollte er keine dx9-karte mehr]

der zukunft gehört wohl vista!

edit:


Piy schrieb:


> also vista ist schlecht wegen der vielen bugs, kompatibilitätsschwierigkeiten (die hat aber selbst das beste os ), *des preises, der vermarktung,* des imiges,...
> 
> meine meinung. ^^
> ich werd aber sicher auch mal bei vista landen, sobald die beta endlich mal abgelöst wird
> ...



mal ehrlich, was ist am preis schlecht. windows xp pro kostet genauso viel wie ein home premium. dafür bekommt man bei der home-premium aber auch nicht weniger. wer sich die ultimate als sb-version kauft, zahlt sich auch nicht krumm. i

hörensagen, mein kumpel sagt auch immer wie schlecht sein computer läuft. vielleicht installieren manche leute aber auch jeden mist und verstehen nicht warum ihr computer schlecht läuft. nicht alles liegt am betriebssystem. meistens liegt es eher am anwender und seinen anwendungen, welche meistens nicht mal aktuell sind. wer denkt den dass powerdvd5 auf vista läuft? vista ist einfach 4 jahre später erschienen!


----------



## PCTom (29. Januar 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, denn dieses Thema führt zu nix und ist mehr 'nen Spam/Flamethread denn was sinnvolles...
> 
> Vista ist eines nämlich ganz sicher nicht, schlecht und das weiß ich, weil ich gerad ein Vista nutze, viele sprechen aber nur von Hörensagen und widerholen irgendeinen schwachsinn, den irgendein Planloser irgendwann mal aufs Internet losgelassen hat...



ist schon Ok mal einen Tipp hast RC1 drauf dann setzt im  Bios mal die Syszeit zurück 

nee im ernst Vista ist nicht schlecht hat aber leider noch nicht ganz den Stand von dem jetzigen XP  ,deswegen motzen wir über die Fehler ein wenig aber ich denke mit SP2 wird Vista auch besser werden


----------



## elvislebt999 (29. Januar 2008)

Piy schrieb:


> also vista ist schlecht wegen der vielen bugs, kompatibilitätsschwierigkeiten (die hat aber selbst das beste os ), des preises, der vermarktung, des imiges,...
> 
> meine meinung. ^^
> ich werd aber sicher auch mal bei vista landen, sobald die beta endlich mal abgelöst wird
> ...


 

Also das schnellste BS ist es bis vor kurzem nun nicht gewesen, und hatte wirklich viele Fehler die einfach nur nervten.
Aber ich habe mich entschieden das Service Pack RC zu installieren, und siehe da es rennt mir förmlich davon, sinnesgemäß natürlich.
Ich arbeite total gerne unter Vista Ultimate 64 bit. Und bin immer total genervt wenn ich von irgendwelchen XP nutzern höre ; ich habe gehört Vista ist total schlecht. Haben aber selbst keine praktische Theorie in Sachen Vista gemacht. Und was noch Fatal ist, ist die Tatsache Vista als 2 Betriebssystem laufen zu lassen, das gibt meißt ärger, der aber vorprogrammiert ist.
Wenn ich mich heute an ein XP setze komme ich mir vor, als ob ich an einem Windows 98 sitze.Wie verwöhnt doch das Auge ist....
Ich finde an Vista gar nichts schlecht, habe noch nie Treiberprobleme gehabt. Die meißten Hersteller kommen alle hinterher, und ich kaufe mir auch keine neue Hard - oder Software wenn ich nicht genau weiß ob es unter Vista läuft , 64 Bit hin 32 Bit her.
Es rennt und rennt und rennt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Januar 2008)

Piy schrieb:


> also vista ist schlecht wegen der vielen bugs, kompatibilitätsschwierigkeiten (die hat aber selbst das beste os ), des preises, der vermarktung, des imiges,...



Also was hast du am Preis zu meckern? Das verstehe ich nicht

Vista gibst schon für ca. 64!
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a227877.html

Man muss ja nicht gleich die Ultimate-Version nehmen.
Außerdem habt ihr das OS Ewigkeiten......

Aber was eindeutig nicht stimmt ist das schlechte Imige...ich bin zufriedener mit Vista als mit XP......

Auch im Spielebereich hat Vista ordentlich zugelegt....manche Spiele laufen unter Vista bereits sogar besser als unter XP.....aber auch wenn es noch in vielen Spielen 2FPS zurückhängt oder so.....wen interessierts? Die meisten die sich Vista kaufen haben eh nen aktuellen PC....da dürften die 2FPS nicht auffallen.....also das ist meine Meinung...hackt jetzt bitte nicht so auf mich rum, und wenn doch dann bitte mit nem angemessenem Ton und mit sinnigem Inhalt.... 

Mfg Fr3@k


----------



## PCTom (29. Januar 2008)

> . Und was noch Fatal ist, ist die Tatsache Vista als 2 Betriebssystem laufen zu lassen, das gibt meißt ärger, der aber vorprogrammiert ist.



welcher Ärger ???


----------



## Piy (30. Januar 2008)

2fink schrieb:


> mal ehrlich, was ist am preis schlecht. windows xp pro kostet genauso viel wie ein home premium. dafür bekommt man bei der home-premium aber auch nicht weniger. wer sich die ultimate als sb-version kauft, zahlt sich auch nicht krumm. i
> 
> hörensagen, mein kumpel sagt auch immer wie schlecht sein computer läuft. vielleicht installieren manche leute aber auch jeden mist und verstehen nicht warum ihr computer schlecht läuft. nicht alles liegt am betriebssystem. meistens liegt es eher am anwender und seinen anwendungen, welche meistens nicht mal aktuell sind. wer denkt den dass powerdvd5 auf vista läuft? vista ist einfach 4 jahre später erschienen!




tja opensuse, ubuntu, fedora core... es gibt ne menge gute os', die nicht einen cent kosten.
ich will ja nicht fordern, dass microsoft alles verschenken soll, aber es ist fakt und es ist ein nachteil. dass vista sein geld wert ist, vllt auch mehr als xp oder macOS, das ist ja nicht die frage.

und abwärtskompatibilität sollte neben leistung und sicherheit bei der entwicklung von neuerungen immer ganz weit mit oben stehen. "das ist zu alt für vista" ist kein argument für vista, hier hat xp viele vorteile gegenüber vista. vllt "noch", aber es ist nunmal so. 



wenn ich jetzt kaufen würde, würde ich vista xp vorziehen, aber man sollte wissen, was die nachteile der einzelnen os' ist. und jedes hat welche/viele, aber hier geht es nunmal um vista, es geht um informationsgehalt für käufer. so seh ich diesen thread 



edit: 
ich bin keiner, der sagt "ich hab gehört". ich hab schon xxstunden erfahrung mit vista. ich hab schon viele kleine bugs gefunden, und auch große.

und die optik ist wirklich nicht schlecht, aber für ubuntu gibts viel bessere oberflächen die (kommen wir zum nächsten großen manko vistas) so gut wie keine ressorcen zieht. 

vista ist in keinem punkt das beste os. es ist aber ziemlich ausgeglichen. es gibt hässlichere, es gibt unsichere, es gibt langsamere... aber eben auch schönere, sicherere.

die spieleleistung wird auf jeden fall im laufe der zeit noch die von xp übertreffen. und das ist der einzige wirkliche vorteil von windows zu linux-distros. das ist dafür ein essenzieller. 

vista ist kein schlechtes os, es gibt aber viele gründe dafür, warum es eins ist.


----------



## Adrenalize (30. Januar 2008)

Piy schrieb:


> tja opensuse, ubuntu, fedora core... es gibt ne menge gute os', die nicht einen cent kosten.


Schonmal Crysis, Bioshock oder Call of Duty4 unter Linux gezockt? 
MS verlangt die Kohle halt für eine durchdachte, konkurrenzlose Multimediaschnittstelle, unter anderem.
OpenGL und Alsa bekommen da nur feuchte Augen.


> und abwärtskompatibilität sollte neben leistung und sicherheit bei der entwicklung von neuerungen immer ganz weit mit oben stehen. "das ist zu alt für vista" ist kein argument für vista, hier hat xp viele vorteile gegenüber vista. vllt "noch", aber es ist nunmal so.


Ich denke jede halbwegs brauchbare software läuft, wenn auch vielleicht nicht gleich perfekt. Ich hab hier auch Sachen wie XNView, Avira, DVBViewer etc. die am Anfang hier und da mal zwickten, aber sie liefen alle von Anfang an, und mittlerweile auch wieder nahezu perfekt.
Da z.B. HDTach nicht tut, ist, wie HDtune beweißt, nicht Microsofts Versagen.
Und was Abwärtskompatibilität angeht: Versuch mal in Ubuntu ein Programm zu installieren, welches im Repo veraltet ist und die neuere Version nur für die nächste Development Version exisitiert. Dann darfst du da auch beten und selber kompilieren. Nichts mehr mit apt-get...btdt.
[/QUOTE]
und die optik ist wirklich nicht schlecht, aber für ubuntu gibts viel bessere oberflächen die (kommen wir zum nächsten großen manko vistas) so gut wie keine ressorcen zieht. [/QUOTE]
Beryl/Compiz kann zwar mehr, aber "so gut wie keine Ressourcen"? Realitätscheck bitte! Mit Beryl unter Gnome und einer GF6800GT ruckelten Filme je nach Codec im Vollbild teilweise. ohne Beryl liefen sie perfekt. Der Einbruch bei GLXgears um eta 40% war auch nicht ohne. Mittlerweile ist es zwar besser. aber resourcenschonender ist Linux da nicht nicht! die Optik kostet schon auch Leistung. In der Hinsicht ist Aero glaubich eher sparsamer.


> vista ist kein schlechtes os, es gibt aber viele gründe dafür, warum es eins ist.


Also nicht, aber irgendwie doch? 

Für ein Windows halte ich Vista für gelungen. Der 64bit treibersupport ist endlich mal halbwegs flächendeckend für aktuelle Hardware, und es ist pre-sp1 auch zum Arbeiten nutzbar, was mehr ist als XP am Anfang bot. Was die Optik angeht sag ich nur "kloreinigerblau". So kam XP daher, und ich finds bis heute so zum Kotzen dass ich nach spätestens 15min ein Custom-Theme installieren muss, weil mir sonst die Augen bluten.
Früher war Windows grau und hatte baumarkt-flair. Mit XP kam dann der Look "MCDonalds meets Kloreiniger", und Vista ist das erste Windows, dass optisch modern, effektreich und trotzdem noch seriös aussieht. Schon allein das wäre für mich ein Grund für das Upgrade.

Wer es kostenlos über Schule oder Uni beziehen kann (MSDNAA) macht nichts verkehrt, wer noch ein OS braucht, sollte an die zukunft denken und bei der Home Premium zugreifen.
Wer XP irgendwo für lau oder zum Schnäppchenpreis bekommt, soll da zugreifen.
Wer ganz pleite ist, nimmt Linux.


----------



## schneiderbernd (30. Januar 2008)

Piy schrieb:


> also vista ist schlecht wegen der vielen bugs, kompatibilitätsschwierigkeiten (die hat aber selbst das beste os ), des preises, der vermarktung, des imiges,...
> 
> meine meinung. ^^
> ich werd aber sicher auch mal bei vista landen, sobald die beta endlich mal abgelöst wird
> ...



Also ist ja alles kein Grund zu streiten...allerdings ist an der Aussage etwas dran das viele nur nach Quatschen...nun eigene Erfahrungen sind immer besser und auch sinnvoller wenn jemand wirklich Hilfe braucht!
Ich persönlich ziehe auch jemanden vor der objektiv an die Sachen herangeht und nicht einfach daherlabert nur weil es andere tun!
Jetzt mal meine meinung zu Vista:
ich benutze es seid Juni letzten Jahres in der Ultimate Version und muß Euch ganz ehrlich sagen ich ziehe es XP vor,da ich mit XP verdammt viele,viele Probs hatte die mir bisher mit Vista ausgeblieben sind-klsr ich war auch unwissender das macht viel aus...aber ganz objektiv muss ich sagen Vista ist ein gutes,stabiles und sicheres Betriebssystem..das bei weitem einen schlechteren Ruf hat als es ist!!! Ich habe von Bugs und Fehlern die es haben soll keine Ahnung und kann da nicht mitreden...aber es ist nun mal so das ich noch keine großen Probleme hatte,außer vielleicht das ich es mal zurück setzen mußte was wohl aber mehr an mir lag! Ohne Witz ich finde es fast Perfekt gerade auch was leien betrifft ist der Umgang auch verständlich und leicht gelöst!!
Aber am wichtigsten ist doch zu sagen das sich Vista im wesentlichen doch gar nicht großartig vom XP unterscheidet...alle die schimpfen probiert es aus ,es ist klasse und hat keine schwerwiegenden Fehler oder ähnliches...zumindest habe ich davon noch nix gemerkt!(Auch keinerlei Kompatibilitätsprobleme außer unter der 64bit-fehelende treiber)
Und wenn Ihr dieses Betriebssystem mal vergleicht mit anderer Hardware die neu ist bsp. Mainboards die manchmal wirklich verbugt sind u. Probleme machen...finde ich persönlich die Qualität und vorallem auch den Support sehr gut!!!!
Und : Es ist nun mal so wer alle neuen Features haben möchte kommt am Ende am Vista eh nicht vorbei...z.B. DX10--Tripple SLI..usw.
Nun mag sein das andere schlechte Erfahrungen haben(Piy was für so schlechte Sachen zeigt Dir Dein Kumpel,vielleicht kann ich mitreden ich habs schließlich),ich nicht..und kann daher nur ein Plus aussprechen!! Und alle die XP heiligen..denkt mal dran was war als dies ein junges Betriebssystem war...jetzt bei kommenden Servicepack 3 läßt sich leicht reden...aber ich finde als XP auf dem Stand von Vista war,war es bei weitem schlechter!


----------



## tibu (30. Januar 2008)

Also für mich, als normalen Heimanwender gab es noch nie Probleme mit XP oder Vista.
Im gegenteil, Vista macht mir vieles noch einfacher. Ich mag die Kikkibuntioberfläche.
Ich hab mich nie groß mit Windows oder Linux auseinandergesetzt, ich möchte nur das mein OS funktioniert.
Ich hab sehr wohl alternativen probiert, aber nichts, was ich benutze funktionierte unter anderen OS so wie ich es brauchte/wollte.
Ich will einfach nur ein Programm installieren und es sollte laufen. Wenn ich mir erst für meine Geräte die Treiber selbst schreiben muss, hört für mich der spass auf. Das macht aber warscheinlich den Spaß an den alternativen OS aus.
Mein Fazit:
Die, die Spielen oder es sich einfach machen wollen nehmen Windows.
Die, die rumfummeln wollen nehmen ein alternatives OS.


----------



## schneiderbernd (30. Januar 2008)

tibu schrieb:


> Also für mich, als normalen Heimanwender gab es noch nie Probleme mit XP oder Vista.
> Im gegenteil, Vista macht mir vieles noch einfacher. Ich mag die Kikkibuntioberfläche.
> Ich hab mich nie groß mit Windows oder Linux auseinandergesetzt, ich möchte nur das mein OS funktioniert.
> Ich hab sehr wohl alternativen probiert, aber nichts, was ich benutze funktionierte unter anderen OS so wie ich es brauchte/wollte.
> ...



Jop so isses-und gerade für Anfänger gibts doch momentan nichts leichteres!Finde den Thread übrigens ziehmlich gut!


----------



## MrMorse (30. Januar 2008)

Man sieht hier zwei Vista-Gegner-Kategorien:
1. Diejenigen, die kein Vista haben und nur Gehörtes nachquatschen.
2. Echte Vista-User, die unzufrieden sind.

Der Sinn meines ersten Postings war, zu verhindern, dass beide Kategorien einfach so über einen Kamm geschoren werden und dass dieser Thread als 'Spam-Thread' bezeichnet wird.

Die Kategorie '1.' sind die, die sich hier nicht angesprochen fühlen sollen. Wenn doch so einer hier negativ über Vista postet, müssen wir es eben entsprechend ignorieren.

Bei der Kategorie '2.' gilt es, durch praktische Tipps Überzeugungsarbeit zu leisten.






schneiderbernd schrieb:


> Finde den Thread übrigens ziehmlich gut!


----------



## Stormbringer (30. Januar 2008)

was ich an vista schlecht finde? das ist schnell erzählt: UAC ist völlig unbrauchbar, aber das kann man ja abschalten. ansonst bin ich top zufrieden.

btw: linux ist weiterhin KEINE alternative (ausser jemand will tage zum installieren eines systems verbringen, braucht keine neue hardware, und seine tätigkeiten beschränken sich aufs surfen und office).


----------



## Triple-Y (30. Januar 2008)

ich finde man sollte nach den Ursachen suchen , weshalb der user unzufrieden ist... machmal sind es nur kleine Fehlerquellen die man abstellen kann - deshalb muß man nicht das OS verantwortlich machen!

- Vista läuft auf aktueller hardware problemlos. die perfomance simmt auch... 

Fazit: auf XP greif ich nur im Notfall zurück (um bei Spielen 3~5 FPS mehr raus kitzeln zu können)

Ps. auf mein derzeitiges µATX Asus M2A-VM schaffe ich es nicht den Audiotreiber für XP zu installieren.... unter vista *NULL* Probleme


----------



## Adrenalize (30. Januar 2008)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> was ich an vista schlecht finde? das ist schnell erzählt: UAC ist völlig unbrauchbar, aber das kann man ja abschalten. ansonst bin ich top zufrieden.



Die UAC hab ich auch gleich aus gemacht. 
Wobei sie auf den Notebooks von schwester und Tante noch an ist, und so sehr nervt es garnicht mal, wenn man nicht dauernd was ruminstalliert. Ich hatte im Mai '07 noch konkret das Problem, dass einige Programme schlicht und einfach noch nicht vistarized waren und dort im Readme stand, man solle es am besten abschalten...

Das einzige, was mich momentan noch nervt, sind die Ordneransichten, die hüpfen bei mir rum wie sie lustig sind. Einige Ordner wechseln immer wieder von normal auf Multimediaansicht, bei anderen gehen Spalten wie Dateigröße, Änderungsdatum etc. hopps und ich muss sie händisch wieder einfügen. Ok, ist ne Sache von 10 Sekunden, aber nervt halt. Hat die Probleme sonst niemand? Über google finden sich zumindest ähnliche Berichte dazu...


----------



## Shady (30. Januar 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Hat die Probleme sonst niemand? Über google finden sich zumindest ähnliche Berichte dazu...



Doch, das kenne ich auch. 
Ich weiß nich mehr genau, aber ich glaub unter XP hatte ich das ganz am Anfang auch mal? Kann mich aber täuschen, weiß es nich mehr genau.
Unter Vista mache ich es nun so, das ich nur noch "Computer" bzw. "Netzwerk" aufmach und dann die einzelnen Ordner raus kram. Dann vor dem schließen wieder auf den entsprechenden Ordner geh. Nervt zwar, aber immerhin verstellt es die Ansichten nicht mehr.
Ich hab auch schon versucht die verschiedenen Ordnertypen einzustellen, also die Ansichten für "Dokumente", "Bilder" und wie se alle heißen und dann für alle übernommen, hat aber auch nix gebracht. Hoffe das wird bald gefixt.

Sonst hab ich mit Vista keine Probleme, nur halt das mein Urzeit Scanner nich mehr geht, zwecks fehlendem Treiber. Da hatte ich aber unter XP schon Probleme, da kam auch erst ein Jahr nach erscheinen ein Treiber. Jetzt wird sicher keiner mehr kommen, nehm ich'n halt am NB.


----------



## Pokerclock (30. Januar 2008)

Fakt ist: JEDER muss sich irgendwann mit Vista auseinandersetzen. Ich bin den Leuten dankbar, die das bereits getan haben, denn nur so kann ein Betriebssystem reifen. 

Ich selbst muss mich nur mit Vista auseinandersetzen, wenn Freunde mit Vista ein Problem haben. Eine Lizenz besitze ich selbst nicht. Diese Probleme sind meist Kleinigkeiten, die mit etwas Zeitinvestition und Sachkenntnis abgestellt werden können. XP hatte die auch. Es waren andere und vielleicht 1 bis 2 mehr oder weniger, So what?

Ich selbst bin bisher bei XP geblieben, weil ich die Wahl hatte und wenn notwendig, wenn XP entgültig zum alten Eisen gehört, auch zu Vista wechsle. Eher schon vorher.

Ich muss im Grunde wechseln, da ich auf dem Laufenden bleiben will und weiterhin anderen helfen will, die nicht so viel Kenntnis von der Sache haben.

Außerdem sollte man bedenken, Mit Vista wurde endlich der notwendige Schritt hin zu 64 Bit gemacht. Und bereits Heute macht ein Vista64 ein XP32 nieder in manchen Spielen und Anwendungen.


----------



## Adrenalize (30. Januar 2008)

Shady schrieb:


> Doch, das kenne ich auch.


Wenn ich mir die Liste auf http://www.mydigitallife.info/2007/...folder-types-settings-to-default-clean-state/ so ansehe scheinen das mehr Leute zu kennen. 


> Hoffe das wird bald gefixt.


Ja ich auch. Ist zwar nicht tragisch, aber halt nervig. Daumen drücken fürs SP1...


> Sonst hab ich mit Vista keine Probleme, nur halt das mein Urzeit Scanner nich mehr geht, zwecks fehlendem Treiber. Da hatte ich aber unter XP schon Probleme, da kam auch erst ein Jahr nach erscheinen ein Treiber. Jetzt wird sicher keiner mehr kommen, nehm ich'n halt am NB.


Scanner ist bei mir auch so ne Sache. Für das Ding (ein Primax) gabs schon keinen richtigen XP-Treiber mehr, weil die Firma pleite ging. Das kommt davon, wenn man sich im Saturn beraten lässt. Hätte ich damals nur nen Canon genommen. Stattdessen hab ich mir einen der ersten USB-Noname Scanner geholt damals, da gabs noch überwiegend Scanner mit parallel? seriell? whatever.
Das Ding ist halt Jurassic, aber unter XP mit nem gehakten Win2k-Treiber geht er noch


----------



## Stormbringer (30. Januar 2008)

ja, das problem mit den ordneransichten habe ich auch - stört mich aber nicht da ich eine lizenz von directory opus besitze.


----------



## Yorkfield (30. Januar 2008)

Vista ist nicht schlecht. Vista ist zeitgemäß. Ich selbst nutze jetzt seit über einem Jahr Vista Business und bin sehr zufrieden. Habe auch keine Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit den Programmen die ich nutze. UAC war das erste, was ich nach der Installation abgeschaltet habe. Das Einzige was ab und zu passiert, ist dass ein Programm mit einer Fehlermeldung schließt. Aber das ist selten und nicht sehr störend.

"Vista ist schlecht", sagen die, die es nicht haben. Ich versuche in meinem Bekanntenkreis seit langem damit auf zu räumen, aber das Gerücht hält sich wirklich hartnäckig.

Ich würde sogar soweit gehen, es als dumm zu bezeichnen XP auf einem neuen performanten PC zu installieren. Verschenkte Leistung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Januar 2008)

MrMorse schrieb:


> Du läßt keine andere Meinung zu als Deine eigene, richtig?


In diesem Fall nicht, denn wer Vista Basht, hat in der Regel wirklich keine Ahnung von dem was er schreibt und wenn er meckert, dann ists zu etwa 90% wegen UAC (was man deaktivieren kann).
Und der Rest sind irgendwelche *insertbadword*, die gegen Vista sind, weils so anders als Clickbunti ist und man sich umgewöhnen muss...
Die Probleme von Vista sind idR kaum mehr der Rede wert und ziemlich selten.


Fakt ist einfach, das Vista um WELTEN besser ist als alles was es vorher gegeben hat.
Mal ein paar Beispiele gefällig?!

- Grafiktreiber reißt das System nur selten mit in den Abgrund, da es aus dem Kernelmode geflogen ist.
- effizienteres Treibermodell für Grafikkarten, das alte Zöpfe abschneidet
- Es wurd alles irgendwie überarbeitet, Hauptaugenmerk wurd auf Ergonomie gelegt, ein Beispiel ist z.B. der Bildbetrachter und die Bedienung bei größeren Fotos...
- wesentlich ergonomischere Oberfläche (grün auf blau ist einfach ********, PUNKT, das Design von XP wirkt irgendwie a bisserl wie auf Droge.)

Und noch 'ne MENGE Detailänderungen!!

Der Unterschied von 2k zu XP ist auch ganz schön gewaltig, man siehts nur nicht auf den ersten Blick!

dit:
Die Härte ist ja immer, das vom hohen Speicherverbrauch oder 'Performance' bei Vista gesprochen wird und im gleichem Atemzug wird OSX in höchsten Tönen gelobt, sorry, aber wer sowas tut, hat echt keinen Plan von garnix und labert einfach nur Mist.

Denn OSX ist 'nen erstklassiger Recourcenvernichter, das ist wirklich Träge, frisst Speicher zum Frühstück, absolut grauenhaft, besonders wenn man noch 'nen alten Powermac G4 hat, kann man ganz schnell ziemlich aggro werden, bei der unglaublichen Performance...


----------



## Earisu (30. Januar 2008)

Piy schrieb:


> also vista ist schlecht wegen der vielen bugs, kompatibilitätsschwierigkeiten (die hat aber selbst das beste os ), des preises, der vermarktung, des imiges,...



Ich hab bisher kaum bugs bei Vista bemerkt im Gegenteil ich hatte noch nicht mal einen Bluescreen. Hab Vista Home Premium für 80 erworben und find jetzt eigentlich nicht das das zu teuer ist.

Hätte auch gedacht das ich massig an Treiberprobleme bekomm, da ich Xp 64bit nur am Treiber suchen war. Ging aber ganz reibungslos und bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Pc. 

Nur meinen Drucker musst ich entsorgen da dieser keine Vista treiber mehr bekommt, was aber meiner Meinung nach weniger an MS sondern eher an Canon liegt. (Wollt ihn aber eh raushauen) 

Wie gesagt bei mir funktioniert alles, ich hab die Performance die ich brauch und das ist doch immernoch das wichtigste


----------



## Piy (30. Januar 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Schonmal Crysis, Bioshock oder Call of Duty4 unter Linux gezockt?
> MS verlangt die Kohle halt für eine durchdachte, konkurrenzlose Multimediaschnittstelle, unter anderem.
> OpenGL und Alsa bekommen da nur feuchte Augen.
> 
> ...




wie gesagt, es geht hier nicht um die leistungen von vista, sondern um die nachteile. und die tatsache, dass es geld kostet ist ein nachteil gegenüber vielen anderen. das ist nunmal so.

und meine erfahrungen sind anders. beim laptop vom kumpel geht aero viel mehr auf die leistung als beryl. hm, kp worans dann liegt.




ich meinte, dass ich finde, dass vista relativ gut gelungen ist, es gibt zwar sehr viele fehler/bugs/nachteile, die man eben hier aufführen könnte, dennoch ist vista ein schritt in die richtige richtung auf seiten von microsoft. 

lest ma den thread-titel, hier wird nicht gefragt: "ist vista schlecht?"


----------



## Piy (30. Januar 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und der Rest sind irgendwelche *insertbadword*, die gegen Vista sind,...
> Die Probleme von Vista sind idR kaum mehr der Rede wert und ziemlich selten.
> 
> 
> Fakt ist einfach, das Vista um WELTEN besser ist als alles was es vorher gegeben hat.



totaler schwachsinn.  was das beste os für einen selbst ist, muss man selbst entscheiden. setzt man auf sicherheit, dann ist auch vista keine alternative für linux! 

und probleme sind nicht selten, wenn das bei dir so ist, ist das schön, aber nicht die regel. 


es ist einfach nur arm zu sagen "alles, was gegen vista ist, ist schwachsinn"
son fanboy-gerede können wir hier nicht gebrauchen.


----------



## Adrenalize (30. Januar 2008)

Piy schrieb:


> wie gesagt, es geht hier nicht um die leistungen von vista, sondern um die nachteile. und die tatsache, dass es geld kostet ist ein nachteil gegenüber vielen anderen. das ist nunmal so.


Also ist Suse, wenn mans im Laden kauft, kacka, weils kostet, und wenn mans runterläd dann gut? Wie schon gesagt, Bei Windows zahlt man halt für proprietäre Technik. Für Cedega unter Linux brauchst du auch ein Transgaming-Abo, um Sachen wie WoW zocken zu können.
Open Source ist nicht zwangsweise Freibier-Software für lau. Das Konzept verbietet nicht, Geld zu verdienen, es zielt lediglich darauf ab, anderen die Quellen offenzulegen zur leichteren (Weiter-)Entwicklung.
Insofern kann ich deine Argumentation nicht nachvollziehen. MacOS z.b ist teiloffen und kostet trotzdem.


> ich meinte, dass ich finde, dass vista relativ gut gelungen ist, es gibt zwar sehr viele fehler/bugs/nachteile, die man eben hier aufführen könnte, dennoch ist vista ein schritt in die richtige richtung auf seiten von microsoft.


Dann zähl sie doch mal auf. Linux hat auch sehr viele Fehler/Bugs/Nachteile, wenn man es so sehen will. Und nun? Das sind für mich alles keine Argumente, das ist Phrasendrescherei.


> lest ma den thread-titel, hier wird nicht gefragt: "ist vista schlecht?"


Der Titel impliziert es als Tatsache, das Vista schlecht sei, denn bei der Frage nach dem "Wieso" hat man das "ob" bereits hinter sich. Es ist aber lediglich eine subjektive Behauptung, das Vista schlecht ist. Einige Leute hier nehmen sich halt die unverschämte Freiheit heraus, dem zu widersprechen. Dazu zähle ich mich auch, da ich seit Jahren XP nutze und seit Mai 07 Vista, und mir daher schon so etwas wie eine Meinung gebildet habe. 



Piy schrieb:


> und probleme sind nicht selten, wenn das bei dir so ist, ist das schön, aber nicht die regel.


Bisher gabs halt noch nicht den großen Knall, keinen Vista-Bug, der durchs Netz geisterte und alle aufschreien ließ. Die meisten Probleme, auch hier im Forum, kommen von Fehlbedienung, fehlerhafter 3rd-Party Software, Treiberproblemen etc. Das hatte WinXP damals genauso, das hatte schon Win95. Das hatte auch Linux immer wieder...


> es ist einfach nur arm zu sagen "alles, was gegen vista ist, ist schwachsinn"
> son fanboy-gerede können wir hier nicht gebrauchen.


Es ist einfach nur arm zu sagen "Vista ist schlecht", ohne mal konkrete, fundierte Fakten dazulegen. So ein Antifanboi-Gerede können wir hier nicht brauchen.  

Letztendlich ist die Diskussion doch ohnehin überflüssig. Microsoft kommt man nicht aus. XP konnte man anfangs ignorieren, aber spätestens wenns um WLan geht bekommt man in Win2k Probleme. Bei Vista ists genauso. Irgendwann in naher Zukunft werden alle Programme/Treiber für Vista optimiert sein, und der XP-Support leidet oder ist ganz gestrichen. War damals mit Win2k genauso. Weil die Programm-und Treiberhersteller da nämlich sparen und ihr Zeug nur immer fürs aktuelle Windows optimieren.
Ergo hat man gar keine Wahl. Man kann darüber streiten, ob man sofort auf Vista umsteigen muss, nur weil es ganz neu ist. Aber irgendwann muss man eben.


----------



## Piy (30. Januar 2008)

wenn du nicht verstehst, worums hier geht, tuts mir leid. ich hab einfach schlechte sachen an vista aufgezeigt, es ging darum, dass andere os' besser oder shclechter sind. sondern darum, was nicht perfekt ist an vista. 
ich hab nicht einfach nur gesagt "vista ist schlecht" ohne konkrete fakten. ich hab welche dargelegt. und ich sag auch ncith, dass xp besser ist. oder linux-distros. oder macos.

und ja, die diskussion ist überflüssig. das war ja auch ncith sinn des threads.

und doch, ohne microsoft kommt man aus. überlass mal lieber jedem seine eigene meinung.


----------



## Adrenalize (30. Januar 2008)

Piy schrieb:


> wenn du nicht verstehst, worums hier geht, tuts mir leid. ich hab einfach schlechte sachen an vista aufgezeigt, es ging darum, dass andere os' besser oder shclechter sind. sondern darum, was nicht perfekt ist an vista.


Mal sehen:


> also vista ist schlecht wegen der vielen bugs, kompatibilitätsschwierigkeiten (die hat aber selbst das beste os ), des preises, der vermarktung, des imiges,...
> [...]
> btw is nichts davon "hörensagen", mein bester kumpel zeigt mir jedes mal auf neue, was alles so schlimm an vista ist. xD



Und dann noch:


> edit:
> ich bin keiner, der sagt "ich hab gehört". ich hab schon xxstunden erfahrung mit vista. ich hab schon viele kleine bugs gefunden, und auch große.


Sind jetzt alles irgendwie keine besonders detailliert ausgeführten Argumente oder? War von dir vielleicht auch etwas scherzhaft gemeint, dem "XD" nach zu urteilen.
Dann hast du noch erwähnt, dass es ein Nachteil ist, das vista was kostet. Ok, mir gehts auch so bei vielen Sachen, dass ich die lieber geschenkt hätte, aber einem Produkt seinen Preis vorzuwerfen? Es gibt z.B. Handies für 20 EUR und für 500 EUR. Telefonieren kann man auch mit beiden. Ich meine, solange ein Produkt irgendwie was bietet fürs Geld, und die Leute bereit sind, es zu kaufen, ist das doch ganz normale Marktwirtschaft.



> ich hab nicht einfach nur gesagt "vista ist schlecht" ohne konkrete fakten. ich hab welche dargelegt. und ich sag auch ncith, dass xp besser ist. oder linux-distros. oder macos.


Mir und vermutlich auch einigen anderen Lesern waren deine Fakten halt zu kurz ausgeführt. Vermarktung, Image, Bugs... das sind Schlagwörter, aber halt etwas wenig als Argumentation.

Und was den Sinn des Threads angeht: In einem Forum soll man diskutieren, man soll Meinungen austauschen etc. Ein steriler Thread für alle unzufriedenen und einer für zufriedene Vista-Nutzer ist doch irgendwie sinnlos. Dann sollten ndie Mods hier lieber zu machen, wenn Diskussionen unerwünscht sind.


----------



## Triple-Y (30. Januar 2008)

wäre die Frage gewesen: Was könnte man bei Vista verbessern?
dann wäre das nicht so ausgeartet.
--- 
zum Thread Thema: 
- bei vista 64 spinnt das MCE etwas rum und verweigert einfach das abspielen von DIVx´s.
- würde mich auch über die *versprochen* Ultimas Extras freuen
- die standard eingestellten Indizierungsdienste, UAC nerven ein bisschen...


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Januar 2008)

Piy schrieb:


> totaler schwachsinn.


Warum??


Piy schrieb:


> was das beste os für einen selbst ist, muss man selbst entscheiden. setzt man auf sicherheit, dann ist auch vista keine alternative für linux!


Für Enduser dürfts Windows sein und das ohne Wenn und aber!

Denn wenn ich was aus meiner OSX Zeit gelernt hab, dann ist es eins:
Die Anwendungen machen ein OS erst wirklich aus!!

Ohne vernünftige Anwendungen in jedem Bereich kannst jedes noch so tolle OS in die Tonne kloppen!

Um mal bei OSX vs. Windows zu bleiben, OSX ist toll zum Chatten, Internet Surfen und wenn man 'ne Digicam hat, es ist aber Schrott beim Thema Multimedia oder Multimonitoring.
Du hast kein Panel der GraKa, in dem du diverse Dinge deiner GraKa einstellen kann (was ich mit meinen angeschlossenen Bildschirmen machen möchte, ist z.B. nicht unwichtig), du hast kein vernünftige Software zum abspielen von Audiodateien, mit Playlisten usw (komm hier nicht mit iTunes, das ist ja wohl der größte Schrott wo gibt).

Und auch im P2P Bereich schauts duster aus, da gibts nur Azureus, was wirklich funktioniert, irgendwie...

Ach und die Härte ist, das es keinen Deinstaller gibt, keine Deinstallierungsroutine 
Sowas gibts bei Windows seit 13 Jahren, Windows 95...


Piy schrieb:


> und probleme sind nicht selten, wenn das bei dir so ist, ist das schön, aber nicht die regel.


Ach, welche Probleme fallen dir denn jetzt ein??

Richtige Probleme und nicht nur Dinge die Nerven! (z.B. das mitm Explorer, UAC, Treibersignierung)



Piy schrieb:


> es ist einfach nur arm zu sagen "alles, was gegen vista ist, ist schwachsinn"
> son fanboy-gerede können wir hier nicht gebrauchen.


Dann fang doch am besten an, darzulegen, was bei Vista denn wirklich schlecht ist??

Mir fällt da so ausm Stehgreif nicht viel ein, zumal das Hauptaugenmerk bei Vista Stabilität und Sicherheit war...


----------



## Secondfly (30. Januar 2008)

Zu Vista: Dies ist je nach Version um einiges billiger aber vielfältiger als das ausgeschlüpferte XP. Ich habe für meine 64Bit-Edit. Home Premium rund 80 gezahlt. Der klare Vorteil zum einen die erweiterte Speicherverwaltung welche sich doch enorm bemerkbar macht, zum anderen die Tatsache das Vista keine Ramschleuder ist wie oftmals vorgeworfen sondern diesen wesentlich effizienter nutzt als XP. Gefühlt und mittlerweile auch durch genug Tests nachgewiesen das einige Dinge viel schneller von statten gehen wie etwa das öffnen von Programmen. Stichwort "Superfetch"....eine prima Sache wie ich finde. Hat sich Vista einmal gemerkt wann und wie man mit welchen Programmen und Games arbeitet, wird einem die Arbeit doch enorm erleichtert. Das "gebashe" über fehlende Treiber ist in meinen Augen unbegründet. Ich habe zum Beispiel für jedes noch so kleine Gerät einen Treiber im Netz gefunden. Einzigst der Druckertreiber von Lexmark macht Schwierigkeiten, greife ich hier aber auf den Laptop mit XP zurück und Fertig. Auch kann ich mich nicht über Bluescreens oder mangelnde Stabilität des BS beschweren. Mein Fazit bisher: Es läuft und läuft und läuft......


----------



## Malkav85 (30. Januar 2008)

Bluescreens hatte ich bei Vista bisher nur, wenn ich meinen RAM falsch übertaktet hatte. 
Ansonsten macht nur mein Internet Explorer Probleme, da dieser manchmal hängt und ich nur auf der eben geöffneten Seite interagieren kann und zB. das Symbol für die Favouriten nicht mehr anklickbar ist oder ich das Fenster nicht schließen kann.

Auch, das ich mit Strg+Alt+entf nicht mehr direkt den Task Manager starten kann, sondern erst auf eine art "Willkommens-maske" geleitet werde. Aber dafür gibts evtl. ja nen Registry hack.

Vista hatte mich anfangs abgeschreckt, da ich es zu überfüllt mit Schnick Schnack fand. Zu viele Einstellungen, zu viele Farben und den Windows Explorer empfand ich Anfangs auch als sehr unübersichtlich.

Mittlerweile arbeite ich seit einem Jahr mit Vista und bin sehr zufrieden...lediglich langsam ist es, wenn man nur 1GB verbaut hat. 2GB sollten es schon sein


----------



## schneiderbernd (30. Januar 2008)

Piy schrieb:


> wie gesagt, es geht hier nicht um die leistungen von vista, sondern um die nachteile. und die tatsache, dass es geld kostet ist ein nachteil gegenüber vielen anderen. das ist nunmal so.
> 
> und meine erfahrungen sind anders. beim laptop vom kumpel geht aero viel mehr auf die leistung als beryl. hm, kp worans dann liegt.
> 
> ...



Na dann führe doch die Fehler mal auf,ich hab die nicht! Und Aero kann man getrost abschalten..aber selbst das bringt nicht wirklich nachteile..!


----------



## kmf (30. Januar 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Ach und die Härte ist, das es keinen Deinstaller gibt, keine Deinstallierungsroutine
> Sowas gibts bei Windows seit 13 Jahren, Windows 95...
> ...


Welche aber auch nie zufriedenstellend funktioniert hat.

Stabilität und Sicherheit, dass ich nicht lache. Pfeif auf Stabilität wenn ein Programm wegen einem Fehler abgebrochen wird und du die Meldung bekommst, es wird nach einer Lösung gesucht, wenn sie verfügbar ist, bekommst Bescheid.

Startest danach das Programm noch mal funktionierts nicht. Erst nach einem Neustart wieder. Wie gesagt, wenn neue Features, dann bitte solche, die auch 100% funktionieren und einem nicht ausbremsen oder es im Prinzip auch nicht besser machen, wie der Vorgänger.

Was mich an Vista tierisch nervt und was eben nicht einfach wie die UAC abstellbar ist, ist der Hang alles was nicht vistaabgesegnet ist zu virtualisieren. Deswegen funktionieren ältere Programme nicht, obwohl sie einwandfrei unter Vista laufen würden. Beispiel: Ein altes Programm muss um mit anderen Anwendungen kommunizieren zu können einen Datenbanktreiber wie z.B. dBase oder ähnliche. Dieser Treiber wird jetzt in einem virtuellen Bereich angelegt, der mit ausgeschaltetem UAC genau 1x funktioniert. Wenn der Rechner neu gestartet wird, läufts nicht mehr. Wenn du jetzt Ahnung hast, und davon hast du ja viel, kannst versuchen händisch einzugreifen und deinem Programm beibringen wo der virtuelle Bereich, welcher ja nur ein versteckter Bereich ist, sich befindet. Wenn du jetzt eine Möglichkeit findest, das Verzeichnis auf einen vom System allgemein als freien Userbereich angesehen Platz zu verschieben, in der ini des Programms auf diesen Pfad verweist, siehe da, das Programm läuft wieder.

Kann doch ned sein, dass man solche Knüppel zwischen die Füße geworfen bekommt. Anderes Beispiel meine WINRar Lizenz. Gilt auf Lebzeiten, nur du kannst den Schlüssel nicht in das RAR-Verzeichnis kopieren ohne dass Vista was dagegen hat. Installierst WINRar nicht unter C:\Program files\...
sondern unter C:\Programme\... und schon kannst deine Schlüsseldatei dort hineinschieben und WINRar ist freigeschaltet.

Ich hab noch mehr Beispiele, aber die meisten betreffen mein CF. Sie sind jetzt ausgemerzt und es funktioniert alles gut. Aber bis es soweit war, hat mich das einige graue Haare gekostet. Was meinst warum der Fiasko64 so lang rumgestanden hat und warum er den Namen bekommen hat. Hab jedes Mal Bauchweh bekommen, wenn ich mich ihm nur genähert hab.

Ich verteufele Vista mitnichten, lobe es aber auch nicht in den Himmel. Es kommt ganz drauf an, was man persönlich an alter Hardware hat, welche alten Programme, darunter fallen Photoshop, Pagemaker, Adobe Acrobat, Solid Works etc. auch Brennprogramme wie z.B. Nero 6 und Tools im Allgemeinen, die tiefer ins System greifen. Neue Lizenzen von den genannten Programmen kosten einen Haufen Kohle und nicht jeder ist bereit auf eine neuere Version upzugraden. Ich zum Beispiel auch nicht. Die, welche ich habe, genügen mir vom Umfang her und ich will sie auch weiterhin so wie sie sind nutzen. 

Mit ein Grund weswegen Vista nie in größeren Firmen Einzug halten wird. Wenn ich dir hier schreiben würde, was unsere IT-Mannen so alles über Vista ablassen, würdst dich hier biegen vor Lachen.

Auch behaupte ich, wer XP sein Eigen nennt, braucht nicht auf Vista32 umzusteigen. Rausgeschmissenes Geld. Anders sieht es bei der 64er Version von Vista aus, doch gerade die haben doch die wenigsten.


----------



## Stormbringer (30. Januar 2008)

kmf schrieb:


> Mit ein Grund weswegen Vista nie in größeren Firmen Einzug halten wird. Wenn ich dir hier schreiben würde, *was unsere IT-Mannen* so alles über Vista ablassen, würdst dich hier biegen vor Lachen.



wie drollig.... also die meisten inhouse it-supporter die ich bisher kennengelernt habe waren sowas von ähm.... fehl am platze!  diese jungs als referenz heranzuziehen ist eher.... mutig. 

anders siehts bei den sysops aus... das sind alles verkappte tuxe und verteufeln ms sowieso wo es nur geht.


----------



## Triple-Y (30. Januar 2008)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> wie drollig.... also die meisten inhouse it-supporter die ich bisher kennengelernt habe waren sowas von ähm.... fehl am platze!  diese jungs als referenz heranzuziehen ist eher.... mutig.
> 
> anders siehts bei den sysops aus... das sind alles verkappte tuxe und verteufeln ms sowieso wo es nur geht.




 ha ha das stimmt wirklich. an unserer uni zwei ältere Herren die schon in der ersten beta Phase von vista nur gelästert haben...
da sieht man immer das der mensch ein gewöhnungstier ist und sich mit neuem immer schwer tut 

Ps. meiner Freundin habe ich auch Vista aufgezwungen obwohl sie hartnäckig dagegen war ... und jetzt hat sie sich dran gewöhnt und ist glücklich ^^


----------



## der_schnitter (30. Januar 2008)

Den Preis von Windows Vista empfinde ich als Gerechtfertigt im Vergleich mit Computerspielen.An Call Of Duty 4 hat man offline vielleicht 8 Stunden Spaß und im multiplayer vielleicht nochmal so 200 Stunden.Und dann vergleicht das mal mit der Zeit,die ihr mit Windows verbringt.Wobei ich natürlich zugeben muss,dass ein OS ja Pflicht ist,aber trotzdem.Oder ein Freund von mir hat sich Guitar Hero 3 (Wii) für 85 gekauft.Seitdem sag ich nichts mehr gegen den Preis von Microsoft Betriebssystemen.
Ich selber benutze Windows XP,aber einfach nur deswegen,weil meine Kiste so derbe langsam ist.Ich werde so bald wie möglich auf Vista umsteigen (mit neuem PC).Probleme mit Programmen gab es schon immer bei neuen Betriebssystemen.Sie müssen ja fast vorkommen.Wie soll ein auf XP zugeschnittenens Programm die Benutzerkontensteuerung verstehen und nutzen?Hier ist nicht der Fehler bei Microsoft oder den Programmierern zu suchen,sondern einfach zu akzeptieren.Mehr gibts nicht zu sagen.Und Fehlermeldungen bekommen ich hier auf meinem virenfreien (!) Xp Computer auch öfters mal.Oder der Explorer stürzt mir öfters mal ab.Und ich hab nichts groß verstellt.
Wieso Vista schlecht sein soll?Keine Ahnung,XP,Mac OS und Linux sind genauso *******...


----------



## kmf (30. Januar 2008)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> wie drollig.... also die meisten inhouse it-supporter die ich bisher kennengelernt habe waren sowas von ähm.... fehl am platze!  diese jungs als referenz heranzuziehen ist eher.... mutig.
> 
> anders siehts bei den sysops aus... das sind alles verkappte tuxe und verteufeln ms sowieso wo es nur geht.


Du kannst ja bestimmt gescheit lesen. Wahrscheinlich aber doch ned. Als Referenz hab ich die nicht angegeben. Höchstens als Witzlieferant. 

Dass Vista nicht in Firmen mit größerer PC-Dichte Einzug halten wird, ist meine persönliche Meinung.

Jetzt derfschd weiter lache oder dich an der Diskussion mit passenden Beiträgen beteiligen.


----------



## MrMorse (30. Januar 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Fakt ist: JEDER muss sich irgendwann mit Vista auseinandersetzen.


Ähhh,...ja?

Hm, ich lasse Vista aus.

Also:
Ich habe kein Vista, ich werde nix über Vorteile/Nachteile nachsabbeln und ich werde mir (höchstwahrscheinlich) kein Vista kaufen.

Gründe:
Mein nächstes Betriebssystem wird ein 64bit-System.
Da $MS sich aber hier bei Vista auch die Zweigleisigkeit (32bit+64bit) leisten muss, kann sich der Hersteller leider nicht auf 64bit zu 100% konzentrieren.
Das ist nicht optimal.
Des weiteren müssen sich SW-Schmieden auf 64bit erst einstellen (Treiber, Spiele, Applikationen, etc)
Auch das ist suboptimal.

Also warte ich.


----------



## kmf (30. Januar 2008)

MrMorse schrieb:


> Ähhh,...ja?
> 
> Hm, ich lasse Vista aus.
> 
> ...


Die 64er Ultimate ist jetzt eigentlich ganz ok. Weiß aber nicht, welche Hardware du hast. Kanns halt nur von meiner ausgehend behaupten. 

Crysis unter DX10 mit meiner 8800er macht unvergleichlich mehr Laune als mit meiner 7950GX2 unterm gleichen Betriebssystem.


----------



## PCTom (30. Januar 2008)

MrMorse schrieb:


> Ähhh,...ja?
> 
> Hm, ich lasse Vista aus.
> 
> ...



stimmt aber bei windows 7 wird auch noch 2gleisig gefahren das heisst die Wartezeit könnte etwas länger dauern


----------



## Adrenalize (31. Januar 2008)

MrMorse schrieb:


> Mein nächstes Betriebssystem wird ein 64bit-System.
> Da $MS sich aber hier bei Vista auch die Zweigleisigkeit (32bit+64bit) leisten muss, kann sich der Hersteller leider nicht auf 64bit zu 100% konzentrieren.
> Das ist nicht optimal.


Wobei es die gängigen 64er Linux distros auch in 32 Bit gibt. Nicvht nur MS fährt zweigleisig. Und ich vermute mal Apple sogar noch mehr mit MacOS PPC und x86. Zumindest nehme ich mal an dass Leopard auch auf G4-Ibooks läuft(?)

Insofern ist das, was MS da macht, ganz normal. So kann Vista auch noch auf einem P4 oder Athlon XP laufen, wenn es sein muss. Man darf auch nicht vergessen dass es für ärmere Länder noch eine total abgespeckte Vista-Version gibt, und die werden mit 64 Bit nicht viel anfangen können.


----------



## MrMorse (31. Januar 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Insofern ist das, was MS da macht, ganz normal. So kann Vista auch noch auf einem P4 oder Athlon XP laufen, wenn es sein muss. Man darf auch nicht vergessen dass es für ärmere Länder noch eine total abgespeckte Vista-Version gibt, und die werden mit 64 Bit nicht viel anfangen können.



Klar ist das normal.
Die 'Zweigleisigkeit' kann man ja wegen der Kunden nicht auf einen Schlag aufgeben.
Jedenfalls überspringe ich Vista, weil auch keine Notwendigkeit besteht, zu wechseln.
Auf jeden Fall wird es später ein $MS-Win-64bit-Betriebssystem werden.
Dafür wird nunmal die meiste Software hergestellt.
Soviele über $MS meckern: Ohne $MS können die auch nicht 'leben'.
Es steht ihnen ja frei, zu wechseln. Tun sie aber nicht (eben aus den bekannten Gründen).


----------



## Stormbringer (31. Januar 2008)

kmf schrieb:


> Jetzt derfschd weiter lache oder dich an der Diskussion mit passenden Beiträgen beteiligen.



[ot]komm mir nicht mit platt.  [/ot]


----------



## Havenger (3. Januar 2010)

manni-tu schrieb:


> Ich habe dieses Thema sicher nicht erstellt um meine Beitragszahlen zu erhöhen!!
> Dieses Thema ist auch wesentlich sinnvoller als z.B. eine Assotiationskette!


 
wenn du mich fragst dein thema is sinnlos ! erinnerst du dich an das mojave projekt ? da wurden vista kritiker eingeladen um ein neues os vorzustellen ... dabei wurden alle brandings von vista entfernt und alle waren begeistert davon ... dann wurde gesagt das es vistaist und alle waren immer noch happy ... 

nur weil du mit vista nicht zufrieden warst bist heist das noch lange nicht das alle anderen es genauso sehen ... ich war jedenfalls mehr als zufrieden damit zufriedenener als mit 7 ...


----------



## Klutten (3. Januar 2010)

Schon einmal auf das Datum geschaut? Der Thread ist 2 Jahre alt.


----------

